# Quick tip...video



## Hamlinwoodshop (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a thought.. How many of you video yourself making a project for future reference?

I entertained this and had my business partner video me (with an ipad) making a project in which I explained what pattern, drill bit, etc I used for future reference.

Thought it was cool, since I constantly move from idea to idea and project to project. Once I think I have mastered a project, I capture it on video and watch it again when I need to make it…


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Great idea as long as you can keep track of where you put the video (my video files are a mess)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Video files are a mess? *How about photos … mine are like an electronic shoe box!*


----------

